
Kong 1.0 Announced - daurnimator
https://konghq.com/blog/announcing-kong-1-0/
======
coopr
Kong 1.0 Release Candidate
[https://discuss.konghq.com/t/kong-1-0-rc1-available-for-
down...](https://discuss.konghq.com/t/kong-1-0-rc1-available-for-
download/1898)

------
flybyray
forward proxy support for https?

~~~
coopr
Cooper from Kong here.

No HTTPS support in [https://docs.konghq.com/hub/kong-inc/forward-
proxy/](https://docs.konghq.com/hub/kong-inc/forward-proxy/) yet - we hope to
add it in the future.

